

Show HN: Metataste.com - Movie Recommendation Engine - luckystrike
http://metataste.com/

======
hhimanshu
a very nice place for me to get recommendations, part of my usual new movie
finder.

------
guysensei1
Metataste helps you discover movies through a host of features, the prime one
being movie recommendations. It also offers features like movies similar to a
movie (based on plot, feel, genres, subgenres etc.), advanced movie search,
wishlist, watched list, favorites, reviews and ratings. A most convenient way
to watch many trailers at a go. And a small but active community of 4000+ ;)

We would like to know what do you like, not like or want, on Metataste.

